# Gravid for quite a while.



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Alright, so there are two fish that have been gravid since they were bought, and neither are giving up their babies. The first is a neon sword. I've had her for well over a month and she refuses to drop, but she still has her gravid spot, so I'm not losing hope. I had her in my 46g community tank, but moved her to a 10g birthing/community tank last week that has 3 female platies and two black mollies, male and female. I figured that she'd be more comfortable in this tank since there are less fish and many more hiding places for her and the fry. Is it too late for her?
The other is a blue platy that was bought about two weeks ago. It has been in the birthing/community tank since it was bought, but also won't drop it's fry. Two of the other fish that we bought at the same time as this platy both dropped their fry, so I'm sure it can't have anything to do with the tank.
What could be the problem? We've discussed removing all of the fish that we know aren't gravid; would this help?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

may be stresed


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

sorry but when you buy platies/guppies that are femalle, are they always pregnant?????

Just wondered as it seemed right place to put it.

And im sure over time they will drop. Give them another week than post on this same thread weather they have or not.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

No, they're not always pregnant when you buy them. It depends on how many of that species is in the tank, the ratio of males to females, age, condition, etc. We just got pretty lucky. 
As for the fish, we decided to remove all but one of the gravid ones, the neon sword, and see if maybe being alone will encourage her to drop. We noticed that she was being aggressive towards the others before this. We'll switch her out for another if she drops soon.


----------

